
Yap: An ephemeral, Real-Time chat room with up to six participants - exolymph
https://yap.chat/
======
mapcars
>Within Elixir and Erlang programs, it’s common to have hundreds of thousands
of processes running at any given time.

And limit it to just 6 participants? :D

~~~
al_chemist
"your messages appear and disappear as quickly as you type them, which means
unless you pay attention to what everyone says (for once), you’ll miss it."

I think limit is based on human attention limit, not Elixir process limit.

------
91edec
The idea is cool but the execution is weird. Why can I not replace a speaker
as a watcher when they leave the room? You just end up with dead rooms with a
bunch of watchers. Or am I over thinking this?

~~~
dannyw
It’s probably just the MVP. It’s how products are launched these days.

~~~
sarakayakomzin
is it really an MVP if it isn't V?

------
lucidstack
Here's the blog post on how it was made:
[https://postlight.com/trackchanges/the-magic-elixir-
behind-y...](https://postlight.com/trackchanges/the-magic-elixir-behind-yap)

~~~
sfusato
While checking out the app I was thinking that Elixir&Phoenix is the perfect
tool for this.

------
bilekas
Yeah okay, another chat app.

I was going to ask questions but I think the below linked blog article about
it would be better.

I like the UI. Big, basic and intuitive! Thats a plus!

Also 'kinda' like the domain itself! I imagine that was a quick early
purchase.. As for the rest, I'm struggling to see something interesting.

Unless its serverless and p2p based rooms ? That would be kinda neet, done
before of course, but nicer than not!

~~~
itake
Do know of any good mobile websites with good e2e ephemeral chats?

~~~
AlexITC
We built [https://safer.chat](https://safer.chat) some time ago and I have
been using it on my phone for a while, there are some glitches but in general
it's been usable.

------
taikawatiti
[https://yap.chat/HKXIaedEvZ?invite=CQ1A4RFj9E](https://yap.chat/HKXIaedEvZ?invite=CQ1A4RFj9E)

Let's talk about cali

~~~
jhoechtl
Yeah, it's flawed. Six (the max) people left the room, I watch six empty
seats.

------
goldemerald
Let's talk about Artificial Intelligence

[https://yap.chat/4TB6xLs2nT?invite=QLSXwIEMCv](https://yap.chat/4TB6xLs2nT?invite=QLSXwIEMCv)

Edit: It seems more people can't join even if you kick out those who already
left.

~~~
Thorentis
Yep, that's gotta be a bug surely? If somebody leaves and the room now has 5/6
people, somebody can only join as an audience member and the sixth slot is
stuck on "x has left the room". Surely slots should be reusable?

------
fumplethumb
Cool app, but I really love the style.

Is there a name for this kind of style? There’s a common theme here with sites
like [https://glitch.com](https://glitch.com). I love it, so it would be nice
to put a name to it.

Also reminds me of [https://sourcehut.org](https://sourcehut.org), but to a
lesser degree. Big fan of that design too!

~~~
numpad0
Probably something like “offset printing retro” would work...

~~~
prox
This is the correct answer, that’s how I know it as well.

------
ra5
+1 for the dope, minimalist design. +2 for the no shenanigans approach. Love
it

~~~
meddlepal
Nothing about this actually is minimal. It's a highly stylized design that I
guess "feels" minimal, but it utterly fails at actually being minimal.

~~~
ALittleLight
Saying it "utterly fails" seems harsh, especially because you don't give any
explanation. I don't think you can say it fails at all, the author never said
it was an attempt at minimalism, or minimalism in the way you understand it.

The app has its own aesthetic. I think it's debatable whether it's minimalist
or not. I don't think it's justifiable to say it "utterly fails" either way
though.

------
arunix

        ?- yet_another_prolog('yap.chat').
        false.
    
        ?-
    

This reminded me of the Prolog of the same name (it's website seems to be in
limbo).

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/YAP_(Prolog)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/YAP_\(Prolog\))

------
techntoke
Cool design, but the idea of messages disappearing after they're typed makes
it practically pointless for general use. There would be a lot of other ways
to accomplish similar functionality of keeping the most recently typed
messages active, without removing them completely.

~~~
Covzire
It seems really fascinating to me, all about being in the moment like
conversations face to face.

~~~
DJBunnies
It wont be though. People can record them. Might as well make it a feature.

~~~
JauntyHatAngle
Sure, but you can record face to face conversations too. But to do so requires
more effort, and would only be done if you had a particular need for it.

The original intent and design still would apply to the vast majority of
interactions on the chat room.

------
aabbcc1241
Anyone truly like Yap as I do? Really like the concept of ephemeral
communication. Focus on the people at the moment, instead of doing 'public
image engineering'.

------
Geee
I think it's supposed to be used by a team working / playing together. Not
very useful for a bunch of strangers.

------
fiatjaf
Added that to [https://github.com/fiatjaf/awesome-
loginless](https://github.com/fiatjaf/awesome-loginless). The company behind
it apparently specializes in making these loginless useful apps, they also
have TinySheet.com and TinyMonth.com

------
seaish
So I tried putting a link in the box on the right and it just turned black.
What is it supposed to look like?

------
fortran77
Lets's yap! (NOW IN DARK MODE)
[https://yap.chat/x02xRdqrX_?invite=D_688_vp_L](https://yap.chat/x02xRdqrX_?invite=D_688_vp_L)

~~~
91edec
Weird that watchers can't join the chat when someone leaves. Just kills off
the whole room.

~~~
fortran77
I'm back!

------
zozbot234
So, it's like IRC &channels with +l 6 CHANMODE? Nice, but the idea is
literally decades old.

~~~
ohithereyou
But you see, it's "webscale"!

------
RomanPushkin
I like the design. Any CSS frameworks that can produce similar look?

~~~
Snd_
Why would you need a framework for this? Oh man this is so wrong...

~~~
RomanPushkin
Because I want to save the time I have. I use Bulma for 100% of my projects
because I want spending priceless minutes of my own free daily time for the
application _core_ instead of flexboxing viewports and debugging compatibility
for numerous clients (and proving my point here).

~~~
Snd_
I understand this sentiment, I really do... but this layout/design is so
simple to make I think a framework would be overkill and unnecessary bloat.
This is coming from someone who does css for a living daily so your mileage
may vary.

------
terrycody
I prefer tlk.io before, so any differences?

------
rntksi
I like the sound effects.

------
idclip
Is nice, will keep an eye

------
chansiky
This is pretty cool!

------
dekken_
hangs :(

------
noobermin
Not quite a copyright concern but wouldn't this get confused with the
island[0]?

[0] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yap](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yap)

~~~
aabbcc1241
Java is also a place name

~~~
jobigoud
Amazon is also a place name.

